# Session timeout



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Most websites that have this feature give you a warning popup. "Hey slow poke your about to expire do you want to continue?" Here it just slows down and takes forever to get it to accept typing, untill you hit the submit button which casts all of your work into some nether region and tells you to reload which doesn't work. KLUDGE ware.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The session time out shouldn't cause a slow down. It's also set at 2.5 hours of inactivity before it happens. Are you finding it's happening faster then that?

Kevin


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

more like after 2.5 hours of attempted activity


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Just to clarify, inactivity would mean lack of navigation on the site. Typing does not count as activity. Are you typing for more than 2.5 hours when this happens or could you give the best approximation of how long you're typing for before your sessions times out without a warning? 

-Natalie


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well to be accurate I typed 5 or six paragraphs, waiting 10 to 15 seconds every three words to see if I typed them right. You do the math.
I have never seen a time out warning. Only a notice after the fact which was the purpose of this suggestion. Now I do leave the computer mid sentence to answer phones, run errands, eat lunch, go on complementary Caribbean Cruses and the like. I suspect that it timed out while I was away and instead of telling me it just played the type lag game. From now on the first time i get a ten second delay I close the page. Not a solution but a feasible workaround.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Keep us posted if anything changes, thank you so much 

~ Glenda


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It's back


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I think we got a different problem going on here. Are you seeing any message along the bottom of the screen when the typing is lagging? I'm getting it right now and I'm seeing k.steamrail and adaps.tv

Before I fire off a ticket, want to confirm if you are seeing the same

Kevin


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

waiting for csigate something
waiting for vi-deo springserve something
waiting for sync 1rx
waiting for csi.gstatic.com
Waiting for www.youtube.com (that one is really sticking)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I am getting similar, too.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

I am not seeing any of the issues that You guys and Kevin has stated. 
I walked over to his desk and he showed me the issue from his end. There is a chrome update incoming from his end. 
We are hoping that this may clear things up. 

With that said, what browsers are you guys using? Are they up to date?
Have you tested this out on any other browsers by chance?

Richard.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I use Chrome as well. This problem does not effect other websites. I don't test other browsers. I already have too much Microsoft KLUDGEware on my machines.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Which version of chrome are you using? Do you know if you have the latest version? Could you test the site on another browser so we could determine if this is an isolated issue with chrome itself?

Thank you for your patience and understanding. 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Yungster said:


> Which version of chrome are you using? Version 58.0.3029.110 (64-bit)
> Do you know if you have the latest version? well you would know better than me but I do upgrade an awful lot
> Could you test the site on another browser so we could determine if this is an isolated issue with chrome itself? see above
> 
> ...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Mr.Nial, 

We do need to do more testing from our end and any help from your side would be much appreciated. Maybe if you tried going into incognito mode (ctrl + shift + N) to see if that might change anything? Testing with just chrome will not provide all the information we need to fully diagnose the issue. 

By KLUDGEware do you mean malware? Have you tried cleaning your system with MalwareBytes? Let us know any additional information you have so we're able to to investigate further. 

Thanks,
Natalie


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Kludgeware is poorly written half tested soft ware. For example see any microsoft product or the most part of this website. I'd love to be able to solve all of your problems, but as it so happens, I'm only really good at building boxes to put your box of cheerios in. Even if I used incognito mode, or used the site on Firefox or Microsoft Edge, or internet explorer, there is only a slight chance that I would be able to communicate any helpful information. 

Today is nasty slow so I'll give incognito a try. I'm almost convinced it's my machine.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

in incognito mode still seeing the waiting messages flashing but they disappear quickly.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

This morning, I am seeing the "streamrail" and "springserve" message constantly loading. And while right now it's not really interfering with my typing, I think that's just luck right now.

Ticket time on this. Case #2599939

Kevin


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nail, are you still getting this today? Trying to recreate for my techs and I can't get it to happen any longer. Not sure if anything has changed or not

Kevin


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't use this site from that computer yesterday. I'm pretty sure it is only happening on one computer.

Edit: forget that I have another computer with the same problem. you know the one you can't find.


----------



## Broadsword (Jun 24, 2017)

Mr. Nail said:


> Most websites that have this feature give you a warning popup. "Hey slow poke your about to expire do you want to continue?" Here it just slows down and takes forever to get it to accept typing, untill you hit the submit button which casts all of your work into some nether region and tells you to reload which doesn't work. KLUDGE ware.




...and here I though it was my pc acting up. I switch to a different browser and that seems to have help to a degree.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Try as I can, I can't get this to recreate on my end anymore. Clear cookies and cache for me please, and if it still continues on, I'll go back to my techs for ideas

Kevin


----------

